# Is anyone an Eric Clapton Fan?



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2016)

I love his music!  I just purchased his new cd on amazon called I Still Do.  It's on it's way to me.

Here is a playmix of his music:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 6, 2016)

YES YES YES, my Walter Mitty character has played with Clapton...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2016)

Cool Fur!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 6, 2016)

Really, when I was a teen I hung out with a bunch of guys. Long Island Jews, but all in search of the perfect Clapton chord. He is one of my idols even now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Really, when I was a teen I hung out with a bunch of guys. Long Island Jews, but all in search of the perfect Clapton chord. He is one of my idols even now.


He is the greatest!!


----------



## oldman (Jun 6, 2016)

Eric Clapton is considered to be one of the best guitar players in the business.


----------



## ossian (Jun 6, 2016)

Yes, I am. The thing that I like about Clapton is that he has evolved and now his greatest quality is the pureness of his tone. His love of the old blues greats shines through and I think now, that his own style puts him up there with BB King, Albert King, Buddy Guy, etc.

This, I think, puts Clapton into context when it comes to really great blues and jazz guys but at least shows that he can fit in with them. 






Wynton Marsalis and Clapton - A Closer Walk With Thee.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 6, 2016)

Yes I am.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 6, 2016)

I don't get why Long Island Jews shouldn't be Clapton fans .... ???? I have even known Alabama Baptists who listen to him!  

I started liking him once I got over his taking Patty from George, who I think was better off with Olivia in the long run.







I think this was the first song I ever heard by him. Some memory of walking home one night at college, waring bell bottoms ...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2016)

I like Clapton, especially like his version of Layla.


----------



## Southern Gentleman (Jul 10, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


>



That's one of my favorite Clapton tunes.


----------



## Wren (Jul 10, 2016)

One of my favourites...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUSzL2leaFM


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 10, 2016)

Clapton is amazing.  Definitely on my Spotify list of artists.  Recently saved a live concert he did at Madison Square Garden.  Really good.


----------



## Southern Gentleman (Jul 10, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Clapton is amazing.  Definitely on my Spotify list of artists.  Recently saved a live concert he did at Madison Square Garden.  Really good.



He is amazing . I saw him live in Memphis a dozen or so years ago and it was indeed a very good show.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2016)

Southern Gentleman said:


> He is amazing . I saw him live in Memphis a dozen or so years ago and it was indeed a very good show.



I saw him at Blossom about 10 years ago or so.  It was a great concert.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkgEZa7lDHw


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2016)

I am listening to this concert now.  I didn't make it as a video for those who want to hear and watch the entire concert:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSLz8bigHjs


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 10, 2016)

Clapton is amazing.     Clapton + Winwood is...more amazing!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 10, 2016)

My brother did it to me...Clapton and my brother's monster amps in the basement. I knew " In the White Room" before Mother Goose.


----------



## Southern Gentleman (Jul 11, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Clapton is amazing.     Clapton + Winwood is...more amazing!


That's one of my all time favorite songs !! Thanks for the play


----------



## happytime (Jul 24, 2016)

A friend of mine surprised me when Eric came to Jacksonville Fl. She got us front row tickets to his concert. It was amazing as his hands glided 
over the strings with ease. He did a set with the band ,then by himself,then with the band again.AMAZING performer, guitarist an entertainer.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2017)




----------

